# does any one know where i can get a cheap vivarium from



## lollypop (Jun 26, 2009)

i am getting a bearded dragon for the first time and i need a vivarium but i don't know where i can get a cheap one from.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

tell me what u want i may be able to help


----------



## lollypop (Jun 26, 2009)

i need a 3ft vivarium


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

do you not want mine then?


----------



## lollypop (Jun 26, 2009)

how much for


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

make me an offer


----------



## lollypop (Jun 26, 2009)

i don't know because i have never don't this before i have got a week to get everything and only got £60 £25 for the bearded dragon and 35 for the rest until i get my bonus for college


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i doubt very much you will get a complete set up for that price


----------



## lollypop (Jun 26, 2009)

i have seen a vivarium on ebay for 5 pound but i am not going for it just in cause i find one some where else


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck with ur search


----------



## lollypop (Jun 26, 2009)

ratking said:


> good luck with ur search


thanks


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

i beardie wil need a 4 foot viv so for that you will definetly not get a setup and beardies can cost a bit to ffed if your on a tight budget look into loes theyre cheaper cresties are also an option however they need to be kept under 80f which in the summer some homes may rises above putting your vrestie uder strees


----------



## lollypop (Jun 26, 2009)

the man at the pet shop said i could use a 3ft and it is better to get the 3ft first then i am saving money in the long run.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

TBH, if I were you, id wait till i could afford to buy the animal what it needs. Thats very little money to buy what you need. If you cant afford to buy a viv, then how are you going to afford food/supplements/vets if needed/what if the heat mat breaks, can you replace it immediately?

I dont know much about Beardies, but I do know that they are very active and need plenty of space to keep them happy, so 4ft IMO is about right, or bigger if you can.

( man in pet shop will say three foot, because they know that in a few mos, you will be back to buy a bigger viv! )


----------



## lollypop (Jun 26, 2009)

Kerriebaby said:


> TBH, if I were you, id wait till i could afford to buy the animal what it needs. Thats very little money to buy what you need. If you cant afford to buy a viv, then how are you going to afford food/supplements/vets if needed/what if the heat mat breaks, can you replace it immediately?
> 
> I dont know much about Beardies, but I do know that they are very active and need plenty of space to keep them happy, so 4ft IMO is about right, or bigger if you can.
> 
> ( man in pet shop will say three foot, because they know that in a few mos, you will be back to buy a bigger viv! )


 
oh so it is best to get a 4ft viv then do u know how much it might cost me because i am gettting a 100pound bouns soon


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Lollypop please, please, please don't go and buy anything yet. Any reptile costs money - a significant amount of money and it's currently money you don't have. This isn't a hobby you can rush into and be successful with when you're on such a budget. For example I bought my first leopard gecko a week ago, I have already spent over 100 pounds buying the stuff she requires and that's not including a viv because I already had one!

Slow down and think of the welfare of the beardie you want. It's not fair to make it wait for things just 'cos you haven't got the money. I know it's difficult and even more so 'cos you're surviving on EMA but please save up first and then make purchases


----------



## lollypop (Jun 26, 2009)

Lego said:


> Lollypop please, please, please don't go and buy anything yet. Any reptile costs money - a significant amount of money and it's currently money you don't have. This isn't a hobby you can rush into and be successful with when you're on such a budget. For example I bought my first leopard gecko a week ago, I have already spent over 100 pounds buying the stuff she requires and that's not including a viv because I already had one!
> 
> Slow down and think of the welfare of the beardie you want. It's not fair to make it wait for things just 'cos you haven't got the money. I know it's difficult and even more so 'cos you're surviving on EMA but please save up first and then make purchases


 
ok i am waiting but looking at the moment, so when i have got everything i am going to get the baby bearded dragon


----------



## nikdb (Apr 22, 2009)

*getting it on the cheap*

hi have you tried recycle website in most areas of the UK have them over the last 3months i have got 4 vivs a gecko and lots of equipment probably over £500. worth free so its out their if you look


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Please also remember that it isn't just a viv that you need.

There's the UV starter, the UV bulb itself, a heat lamp, calcium/vitamin supplements and much more..........

Beardies are great pets but you need to make sure you have enough time and funds available to look after one properly.

Think carefully about it and good luck .


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

The cheapest 4x2x2 (which a beardie will need) online is £120. I can PM you the site if you like. Then you also need your light fittings, light and guard and your starter and a UV tube. Even if you did try to get these things second hand (I wouldn't trust to buy lights/fittings second hand) it's still gonna be fairly expensive. Between the viv/lighting/decor I musta spent £300 setting my beardie up.
People seem to think as they are cheap animals they don't need much - they really do. A beardie may cost you £20 but a good set up will cost ten times that. You see it all the time with terrapins too. They cost £15 from a shop but their set up will probably be 20 times that.
If money is an issue then a beardie really isn't the way to go - maybe leopard geckos. I believe you can keep one in a 2/3ft tank, they don't eat quite as much as beardies and don't require the same lighting/heat.
Please think carefully before purchasing an animal you may not be able to provide for.
Good luck.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll do a 4x2x2 cheaper :whistling2:

good luck


----------



## lollypop (Jun 26, 2009)

volly said:


> I'll do a 4x2x2 cheaper :whistling2:
> 
> good luck


the viv is going on my draws and it will just fit a 3ft viv on it


----------



## Nattsuko (Jun 1, 2008)

I have two bearded dragons in a 4x2x2.5 and i'm needing to get a bigger one soon! thjey grow so fast!

Plus they cost me on average about £15pw to feed. Not to mention the bulbs constantly having to be replaced due to being switched on and off all the time which cost nearly a fiver to replace, buying hides and logs to make sure they dont get bored, vets bills if they need it, etc, etc...

it all mounts up and as has been previously said just coz they are cheap to buy they are not cheap to keep! (they are probably the most expensive out of all my animals to look after)

I'd suggest waiting till you have the money (and a bigger set of drawers) to look after one properly and get it a big enough tank to grow into. You dont wanna have to spend X amount of money on a tank now then have to go and spend it all over again + a bit more in a few months time.

I'd also suggest, if its the first time you've kept lizards then start with a juvenile or sub adult, not a baby. More things can go wrong with them when they are small and you need a bit of expertise to know whats wrong with them when they are tiny.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

lollypop said:


> the viv is going on my draws and it will just fit a 3ft viv on it


If your only going to get a 3ft maybe you should look into rankins dragons, they are pretty much identical to beardies but smaller at adult size and a pair can live in a 3ft all their lives, an adult beardie would need to be upgrade to a 4ft, you can get rankins for about £45 on classifieds so £10 more than a beardie but youll save money on the smaller viv shorter uv tube etc, they are lovely to keep :2thumb:


----------



## lollypop (Jun 26, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> If your only going to get a 3ft maybe you should look into rankins dragons, they are pretty much identical to beardies but smaller at adult size and a pair can live in a 3ft all their lives, an adult beardie would need to be upgrade to a 4ft, you can get rankins for about £45 on classifieds so £10 more than a beardie but youll save money on the smaller viv shorter uv tube etc, they are lovely to keep :2thumb:


i love bearded dragons i have wanted one since i have been at college and now my mum as finally said yes, i am getting help from college and they have told me that it will be fine in a 3ft viv:2thumb:


----------

